# istgt reload support



## Boeri (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for reload support for istgt (running version istgt-20110529). It seems there is no SIGHUP signal for reloading configuration files. I want to add a LUN without restarting the daemon. What are my options? 

I've found the following article: http://support.freenas.org/ticket/476

What is LUC?


----------



## AndyUKG (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

  I have thought about this problem, but as I currently don't have demand for more clients I haven't actually tried this yet. But my idea is to have a jail for each iSCSI client, so that you only need to restart the istgt daemon for the client you are modifying, all other client will have an uninterupted service. I believe it should work, but you will need to make sure that the relevant /dev/zvol files are exposed to the jails via devfs rules,

cheers Andy.


----------



## guardian (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

you really can run multiple server instances but it's quite inpractical because you need to assign a different port for each of them. It'll be much better to solve it differently and apparently this can be done using LUC but does anyone knows what is it? I've been reading docs for few hours and haven't found a thing...

Regards
Jaroslav


----------



## guardian (Jul 20, 2011)

FYI, I just discovered that LUC is simply an abbreviation for Logical Unit Controller which is defined in istgt configuration and used by istgtcontrol. Unfortunately only removable devices can be managed this way. So currently it's a dead end...


----------

